# Kobalt or Dewalt?



## jme9626 (Aug 2, 2014)

Any suggestions on which brand would be better to start out with?


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I think you might want to first decide which tools you want, decide on the features you will need and then look at specific models. Every tool is different and often brands have good and bad tools. There is no penalty for mixing brands.

The one exception is battery powered tools where you might want to share battery packs.


----------



## jme9626 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok I really wasn't sure if getting all my tools the same brand was the best or not. Guess I'll have to do some research. Thanks!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

What phil said. That said, im rather fond of kobalt. The price/performance ratio is higher than most of what else ive used


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

brand is irrelevant unless its within the scope of sharing a battery.

the table saw wont run better because the miter saw is the same color.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Be aware that 'Kobalt' is not a brand--just a house label for Lowes---the makers vary--

I have two Kobalt tools and like them both--but like 'Rigid'--it is not a manufacturer--and repair parts might be difficult to track down in a few years---------


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

bauerbach said:


> brand is irrelevant unless its within the scope of sharing a battery.
> 
> the table saw wont run better because the miter saw is the same color.


Well stated.

George


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm kind of biased against house brands because they usually come from the lowest bidder who often whacks cents off the cost by cheapening everything. Sometimes, though, you will get a decent tool at a good price. But often you will get a cheap piece of crap. I put Craftsman and Central Machinery in that group as well.

Personally, when it comes to brands I look at Grizzly first. Good price, good quality and great customer service.


----------



## jme9626 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for all this info. I will look more deeply into each on I get and ask opinions about them here.


----------

